# [Wet Thumb Forum]-first try at aquascaping - 100 L journal



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

I tried for the first time to 'arrange' some plants.

Little tank (100 L), only 30 cm width and 40 cm heigth but I can learn with this small one before I take on a large one.

picture are taking today, just before and after planting.
Not final, need some foreground plants, some red stems and a species for the middle ... but the start is there


















--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush

[This message was edited by perrush on Sat August 09 2003 at 02:38 PM.]


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

I tried for the first time to 'arrange' some plants.

Little tank (100 L), only 30 cm width and 40 cm heigth but I can learn with this small one before I take on a large one.

picture are taking today, just before and after planting.
Not final, need some foreground plants, some red stems and a species for the middle ... but the start is there


















--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush

[This message was edited by perrush on Sat August 09 2003 at 02:38 PM.]


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

it's a great start..

your english is good enough for my poor english...









Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

Hej Perrush, jij komt toch ook van het XBW forum? Of heb ik dat nou mis?

IIG van het aquaforum


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Hoi Perrush,

nicely done!
It is an all Hygro-tank









I like the stones a lot. The only thing i would do is try to put some reddish plants somewhere in between the others. That always gives nice contrasts.

Another thing: it gives a cleaner look if you flatten out the gravel in front of the tank, so you have a straight gravel line.

Happy aquascaping,
Sven


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

@ Antonio :
we understand eachother, regardless of the grammatical errors









@ Lazz :
tja, hoeveel perrushen kende gij ??









@ Sven :
planting isn't complete at all. All the normal polysperma must go, I like the rosanervig much more. corymbosa is supposed to be only at the beginning of the 'hill' and than only in its 'bonsai' form







. I think I need at least 5 or 6 (maybe more) other plants (thinking about some rotola and ludwigia species, glosso and some others) but I didn't found any at my LFS that I liked. (also looking for a cheaper source







)
In the meanwhile I planted just what I had to keep the tank going.
First thing : getting rid of that hose









--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

five days of growth ...

3 things changed :
1) the hose
2) K2SO4 added -> more pearling
3) more CO2










--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

did today some changes.

now a little confused if I should go more towards the "island" idea (like I did now), or that I should leave that and go more to a classic "wall"

and yes, the right hand corner still looks messy. I think I go look for a piece of cork this week


















--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I think your stone arrangement lends itself to the "island" planting very well. I like it better than the wall.

Roger Miller


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree with Roger. I like the way your plants are growing out of your rock formation, it's a lot like grass coming up through cracks in a stone pile.

Well done!


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok Roger & Phil,

the "island" idea was my first thought, so I stick with that.

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

The rock story forced me to replace the rocks. Did gave me a chance the arrange the wood a little better (imho)

Picture is from a few days ago. Ordered some other plants (C Wendtii & Glosso), hope I'll have them next week. Will see how that works out.

Covered CO2 reactor with black glass and put a black wooden plate behind the back.

-----










--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush

[This message was edited by perrush on Thu August 21 2003 at 09:36 PM.]


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

Well, we're ten days later. 2 new species and 2 prunings later things devellop in the right direction (I hope







)

Only the little one in the left back corner isn't going anywere









Still waiting for glosso, which should cover the entire foreground

any remarks are welcome

---










--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Very nice...I can't wait to see it with the foreground planted and growing. You've done a great job with the "island." It's given me a few ideas I may have to try sometime on a large tank using multiple "islands", of different sizes, surrounded by a sea of grass.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

@ slappy :

heeeéé, don't grab my idea









that multiple island thing was on my mind before I even started this one. But because I don't have enough space here, I was limited to one island.

This aqua is actually just a test to see what's possible and how I do it best. The next thing will be a 160*60*60 (cm). And there a multiple island (more a delta







)is possilble.

But when I look at this picture, the right hand side has too much black. So I was thinking of putting a second island in the right corner, against the glass covering my CO2 diffusor.

I'll think I just gonna try it









--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

an update :

build a second island. 
And finally got my glosso (I think this must have been the first time I ever bought too much plants







)










some other pictures :

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/2003-09-10_02_rs_doorgang.jpg
The second island creates a nice passage, an idea I must keep in mind

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/2003-09-10_04_rs_side.jpg
side view

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/2003-09-10_03_rs_oto.jpg
macro with my 'post-war' digicam

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/2003-09-10_05_rs_shrimp.jpg
coudn't resist to buy this one (and another).
Poor picture, but hope to take some better.

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------

